# 2.6.3 bello ma [qs risolto]

## koma

sono finalmente riuscito a mettere il 2.6 al caro prezzo di frame buffer  bootsplash e masterizzatori (questi non li ho ancora sistemati)

ora però rimango con un problemuccio...  la cpu è sempre al 100% di utilizzo non capisco eppure nn sto facendo NULLA .. help

----------

## fedeliallalinea

top che dice?

----------

## koma

è quello che guardavo artsd ( che lancio all'avvio) si ciuccia tutta la memoria .. eppure non mi ha mai dato problemi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> è quello che guardavo artsd ( che lancio all'avvio) si ciuccia tutta la memoria .. eppure non mi ha mai dato problemi

 

esound non ti piace?

----------

## koma

mai usato .... come si usa? si emerge?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> mai usato .... come si usa? si emerge?

 

```
# emerge esound
```

per piu' info http://www.tux.org/~ricdude/EsounD.html

----------

## motaboy

Credo che sia un problema di artsd con l'emulazione oss di alsa.

Io l'ho risolto disabilitando l'emulazione oss tanto non mi serve più a niente.

Cmq ci sono abbastanza topic in giro su questo argomento.

Bye!

----------

## koma

grazie delle info

ho risolto con esound

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti il tag [semi-risolto] al titolo.

----------

## ^Sporting^

Ciao!

io ho un problema simile, ovvero riguarda proprio artsd che all'avvio si ciuccia il 99,9% della cpu e mi appare un msg che dice: *Quote:*   

> "Sound server fatal error:
> 
> cpu overload, aborting"

 .

ho controllato e ho ''scoperto'' di avere esound gia' installato   :Rolling Eyes:  .

data la mia scarsa esperienza, volevo chiedervi come poter sostituire arts con esound.

Basta un semplice '' rc-update add esound default''   :Question: 

c'e' una guida da qlche parte?

io nn ho trovato una benemerita mazza  :Sad: 

P.S.: koma: scusa se ti ''rubo'' il topic ma nn mi sembrava il caso di aprirne un altro   :Wink: 

----------

## yardbird

Il fatto è che nel 2.6.3 hanno aggiornato i driver ALSA alla versione 1.0.1 (prima erano alla 0.9.7). Pare che questi driver mandino in crisi arts (probabilmente le serie 0.9.x e 1.x sono differenti quel poco che basta per rompere la compatibilità con arts).

Io ho risolto dicendo esplicitamente ad arts di usare l'emulazione OSS. Probabilmente ricompilando arts  (e kdelibs forse?) il problema scompare da solo.

EDIT: naturalmente è il caso anche di aggiornare le corrispondenti alsa-lib alla versione 1.0.1....

----------

## cerri

Se si usa KDE, usare esound è, IMHO, insensato.

CMQ: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40946

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *koma wrote:*   

> sono finalmente riuscito a mettere il 2.6 al caro prezzo di frame buffer  bootsplash e masterizzatori (questi non li ho ancora sistemati)
> 
> ora però rimango con un problemuccio...  la cpu è sempre al 100% di utilizzo non capisco eppure nn sto facendo NULLA .. help

 

Togli OSS dai moduli, togli emulazione ide-scsi ( e pure dai parametri del kernel), con cdrecord

```
modprobe ide-cd && crecord dev=/dev/hdX -checkdrive
```

.

Il framebuffer funziona (secondo mia esperienza) almeno su 2.6.2 -ck , love4 e 2.6.3/love1 (sii certo di abilitare mtrr nel kernel)

----------

## koma

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

> Ciao!
> 
> io ho un problema simile, ovvero riguarda proprio artsd che all'avvio si ciuccia il 99,9% della cpu e mi appare un msg che dice: *Quote:*   "Sound server fatal error:
> 
> cpu overload, aborting" .
> ...

 

Non mi spiace assolutamente io ho risolto mettendo esound & nel .xinitrc  :Wink:  tanto se spengo e riapro la sessione essendo già avviato esound nn crasha

----------

## koma

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   sono finalmente riuscito a mettere il 2.6 al caro prezzo di frame buffer  bootsplash e masterizzatori (questi non li ho ancora sistemati)
> 
> ora però rimango con un problemuccio...  la cpu è sempre al 100% di utilizzo non capisco eppure nn sto facendo NULLA .. help 
> 
> Togli OSS dai moduli, togli emulazione ide-scsi ( e pure dai parametri del kernel), con cdrecord
> ...

 perchè togliere l'emulazione scsi? l'ho sempre usata ed ha sempre funzionato

----------

## motaboy

 *koma wrote:*   

> perchè togliere l'emulazione scsi? l'ho sempre usata ed ha sempre funzionato

 

Perchè nel kernel 2.6 è deprecata visto che non è più necessaria per i masterizzatori ATAPI. Se quindi hai problemi con essa attivata è meglio che la disattivi.

Bye!

----------

## cataenry

Chiaramente però serve ancora per periferiche quali penne USB, hard disk esterni etc... che io sappia..  bye  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 *motaboy wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   perchè togliere l'emulazione scsi? l'ho sempre usata ed ha sempre funzionato 
> 
> Perchè nel kernel 2.6 è deprecata visto che non è più necessaria per i masterizzatori ATAPI. Se quindi hai problemi con essa attivata è meglio che la disattivi.
> 
> Bye!

 Chiero grazie  :Smile: 

Ah pe chi non ha ancora emerso è uscito arts 1.2.0  :Smile:  (stabile)

----------

## koma

ah.. correggo kde 3.2 è stabile

----------

## federico

Per quel che riguarda l'emulazione scsi sara' anche deprecata ma qui da me senza nn va un tubazzo (va ma e' lentissimo il sistema via atapi in lettura/scrittura cd)

Fede

----------

## ^Sporting^

Ciao, 

oggi tra i vari tentativi ho provato a riemergere arts e alla fine e' apparso questo:

```
 * Run chmod +s /usr/kde/3.2/bin/artswrapper to let artsd use realtime priority

 * and so avoid possible skips in sound. However, on untrusted systems this

 * creates the possibility of a DoS attack that'll use 100% cpu at realtime

 * priority, and so is off by default. See bug #7883.

 * Or, you can set the local artswrappersuid USE flag to make the ebuild do this.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...                                                                              [ ok ]

>>> kde-base/arts-1.2.0 merged.
```

 Che possa essere questo la causa del ''nostro male'' ?

Sinceramente nn mi ricordo se avevo dato quel comando o meno...certo che oggi nn lo rido', ma bastera'?

Spero che qlc1 possa smentirmi!

Bye!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

> Che possa essere questo la causa del ''nostro male'' ?
> 
> 

 

Penso proprio che sia la causa del vostro male  :Smile: . Bello cosi' possiamo mettere un [risolto] al titolo  :Very Happy: .

----------

## ^Sporting^

eh, lo penso anche io.

xo' anche dopo aver riemerso arts il problema sussiste.

ho anche provato a fare 

```
chmod -s /usr/kde/3.2/bin/artswrapper
```

 x' presumo che tolga la flag settata col +s (o sbaglio?) ma il problema persiste anche dopo il riavvio del pc, oltre al fatto che ancora nn sento l'audio, ma questo e' un altro prob   :Embarassed: 

----------

## comio

io ho risolto così... doppo aver fatto un Quick Search:

1) Dalla configurazione audio mixer del pannello di controllo levo l'opzione "Carica volumi all'accesso".

2) Chiudo artsd

3) Chiudo alsa (/etc/init.d/alsasound stop)

4) Cancello /etc/asound.state

5) riavvio... perché nel frattempo si è imputtanato l'audio

6) avvio amixer e levo  il mute ai canali master e pcm

7) good sound

----------

## ^Sporting^

comio:

ho provato a fare come dici tu, ma ancora niente audio

nel frattempo ho provato a togliere l'emulazione OSS dal kernel e nn ho + il msg di cpu overloaded...la scheda viene rilevata correttamente, nn sento nulla ma credo sia, cmq, un bel passo avanti   :Laughing: 

/me next step...

Bye!

----------

